
New Coronavirus Gets an Official Name from the World Health Organization - sigmaprimus
https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/02/11/802352351/new-coronavirus-gets-an-official-name-from-the-world-health-organization
======
sigmaprimus
They may have given it a new name but I'll still call it "Wuhan Fever"
regardless of wether thats politically correct.

I do wonder if sales of Corona beer took a hit from this disease though.

~~~
newsgremlin
COVID-19 is certainly not catchy. But I find there's been a lot of casual
discrimination towards east Asians living in western society. A case I noticed
last week that was local to me where a Taiwanese market trader was confronted
by other traders and told to leave [1]. There's a lot of ignorance around it,
people have given themselves a bit of leeway to presume they are infectious.
Recent cases in Brighton, UK won't bare the same cautious response towards
residents there.

1\. [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-
wales-51358502](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-51358502)

